# Help with upgrading to mylink in my 14



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

I would advise you to think one more time about MyLink installation. Consider other aftermarket options for better results.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I spent 3 years trying to get the dealer to swap my broken factory installed MyLink out for a working one and to this day that hasn't happen. 200 miles out of warranty I'm certain that's gonna be the end of that idea. If you followed the end of that thread, I got to $1000 not including the discontinued LCD, Shipping parts, and whatever $80-120 per hour a dealer is gonna charge you to experiment on trying to program a non MyLink vehicle to work with MyLink. The people who did this swap are ghost when we asked for more info. Last few people on FB who swapped actually were techs at a dealership after hours and same vanish status when you ask questions on how to get our dealers to do it. 


TL;DR? All the parts listed will physically fit into your 2014 1LT. The probability that you get to the dealer and they tell you they won't install the parts you purchased elsewhere or they won't entertain it is high.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> TLR? All the parts listed will physically fit into your 2014 1LT. The probability that you get to the dealer and they tell you they won't install the parts you purchased elsewhere or they won't entertain it.



Just spoke with multiple dealers in Sydney today. I asked them if I buy a ORIGINAL MyLink head Unit would they install it. Answer was no. Even if it is ORIGINAL head unit. They all said that if they cannot see the device listed for the car's VIN number then they cannot do it. They blame to manufacturer. Because programming gets done over the internet. Service Center connects the car to a system which communicates somewhere over the internet, downloads the programming details for the car's VIN number and applies it to the car. So on So on....


Crap.


----------



## mjshealy (Oct 23, 2016)

First off, forums are a place for people to share knowledge, ask questions, and get knowledge. The first three answers in my simple question post are filled with people telling me NOT to do what I want to do, or that it can't be done. It CAN be done, this is simple ****. The reason you guys are having so much problems is because you're going to dealers. Dealers fix vehicles, and are instructed by GM not to do upgrades or change factory settings. You all need to figure out the right way to do this, which is to go to a non-dealer audio center or repair shop that has access to GM TIS software. They aren't bound by gm, and can do whatever you want them to. Merc6, first off if you are replacing a mylink receiver and screen with a mylink receiver and screen of the same rpo code, there is no reason any GM dealer will not flash it to accept the new vin. Mylocal dealer changes all in house warranty radios with exact junkyard radios and flashes the new vin. It's as simple as that. and you must be buying new parts at $1000, because I have already ordered the receiver, bezel, screen and blue harness abd I'm at $260.00 right now. Gotta get used on eBay!


----------



## mjshealy (Oct 23, 2016)

The flashing of radios and bcm's is not an issue to me. All that is covered. My best friend and my father work at my local dealership, and have both said when I get everything installed to the point where it will work, one Saturday we can go up there and flash everything. That is not the issue here, the question I'm asking is about the mylink and non-mylink harnesses being plug and play, or if I have to swap the dash harness or make one for the new mylink radio. Can anyone chime in that can help please?


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

mjshealy said:


> First off, forums are a place for people to share knowledge, ask questions, and get knowledge. The first three answers in my simple question post are filled with people telling me NOT to do what I want to do, or that it can't be done. It CAN be done, this is simple ****. The reason you guys are having so much problems is because you're going to dealers. Dealers fix vehicles, and are instructed by GM not to do upgrades or change factory settings. You all need to figure out the right way to do this, which is to go to a non-dealer audio center or repair shop that has access to GM TIS software. They aren't bound by gm, and can do whatever you want them to. Merc6, first off if you are replacing a mylink receiver and screen with a mylink receiver and screen of the same rpo code, there is no reason any GM dealer will not flash it to accept the new vin. Mylocal dealer changes all in house warranty radios with exact junkyard radios and flashes the new vin. It's as simple as that. and you must be buying new parts at $1000, because I have already ordered the receiver, bezel, screen and blue harness abd I'm at $260.00 right now. Gotta get used on eBay!


Here's the deal. Many people on this forum have tried to do what you want to do with NO success. If they had success, they didn't say anything to us regarding the matter. Which leads me to believe that this never was accomplished. If your local dealer is willing to screw around trying to get it to work and you are willing to put up the money to do so, then by all means, go for it. We are trying to save you headaches. Even if you somehow got the head unit installed and reprogrammed to your vin, there is no guarantee that your unit will have full functionality. From what I understand, and I could be wrong, the harnesses are different (regardless if they look exactly the same or not). Also, there's no need to explain to us what a forum is for (considering you're a new member). Remember, if you want help/assistance, the best way to go about that is to NOT "attack" another forum member. @Merc6 has been an excellent member and I'd heed his advice.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

mjshealy said:


> The flashing of radios and bcm's is not an issue to me. All that is covered. My best friend and my father work at my local dealership, and have both said when I get everything installed to the point where it will work, one Saturday we can go up there and flash everything. That is not the issue here, the question I'm asking is about the mylink and non-mylink harnesses being plug and play, or if I have to swap the dash harness or make one for the new mylink radio. Can anyone chime in that can help please?


Since you fall under (Dealer techs after hours but haven't vanished) the vanished members who were also dealer techs would be the ones to know that info on the cord. The one cord that was made in the other post is not there anymore and over the years the harnesses changed to omit stuff sometimes. If you do figure out a way to make it all work at or better than stock can you please fill the rest of the guys in on how you got it working since going to a dealership is not feasible w/o an inside connection. That's where it's a waste of time and a grand in parts for most of the people who want the MyLink system to work at or better than OEM. 

As for this part... 



mjshealy said:


> The reason you guys are having so much problems is because *you're going to dealers. Dealers fix vehicles, and are instructed by GM not to do upgrades or change factory settings.* You all need to figure out the right way to do this, which is to go to a non-dealer audio center or repair shop that has access to GM TIS software. They aren't bound by gm, and can do whatever you want them to.


Your 1st post and last post are saying "*Then I'm aware I would have to take it to the dealer and have them flash the RPO codes UFU, UP9, and UDY.*" and "*My best friend and my father work at my local dealership, and have both said when I get everything installed to the point where it will work, one Saturday we can go up there and flash everything.*", other non dealer people who had this access won't help since it's not as common a swap or they wanted like $500 to perform this wizardry to make all the OEM parts to work. As for my radio and my warranty that ended last week, GM told the dealer to not replace my radio. they said un brick it and update the firmware again. As of Sunday, I lost Bluetooth and USB functions. I'll leave that to another thread and not derail this one. on that note you will also have those dealer connections when it comes to the MyLink updates that we got a few times over the years.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

mjshealy said:


> First off, forums are a place for people to share knowledge, ask questions, and get knowledge. The first three answers in my simple question post are filled with people telling me NOT to do what I want to do, or that it can't be done.


Generally speaking, bad information gets corrected quicker than posts asking for help. If someone found the thread, they'd be quick to correct us. We've been around this forum awhile. I know what questions don't have good answers. If we didn't reply, odds are you'd just hear crickets chirping. 




mjshealy said:


> The flashing of radios and bcm's is not an issue to me. All that is covered. My best friend and my father work at my local dealership, and have both said when I get everything installed to the point where it will work, one Saturday we can go up there and flash everything.


That would have been nice to know up front. Few have that kind of access. Maybe you can tell us how the conversion is done. We'd appreciate hearing about the results either way.

As for the cables, I'd suggest going to gmpartsdirect, looking up everything that touches the radio, and assume it's different unless you can prove otherwise. I've looked up the setut in the past to change a MyLink to MyLink with Nav. It's quite a long list of parts and cables.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> As for the cables, I'd suggest going to gmpartsdirect, looking up everything that touches the radio, and assume it's different unless you can prove otherwise. I've looked up the setup in the past to change a MyLink to MyLink with Nav. It's quite a long list of parts and cables.


Yes, and when I searched some stuff was labeled not for sale meaning you had to now tack on a 3rd place to add more shipping charges to the build. You then have to encounter the 13 ML is different than the 14 ML and then the 15/16 limited ML is different too. 13 was such a rough year for MyLink and Cue setups that 14 was an overhaul with addition of SIRI and a few other things that became buggy like Travel Link weather warnings that just recently got fixed in a update released beginning of the year.

OP for all this trouble, are you also gonna tack on a back up camera to justify the screen? That's my only real dislike of this touch screen setup besides mine not working as intended. There was also a bunch of "we did it" and vanishing acts for that as well. that could also be some benefit to the community if you were doing that too.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

shoot ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Yo OP when you come to an impass and want a better than My link 
Give me a holler yeah shout out and I will school ýa about these chineese manufactured aftermarket head units and what really works best for the money ...shoot I had TV ..

Go figure ..I did !


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

mjshealy said:


> ...the question I'm asking is about the mylink and non-mylink harnesses being plug and play, or if I have to swap the dash harness or make one for the new mylink radio. Can anyone chime in that can help please?


After having some time to think, 1st find the vin of a 2014 Chevy Cruze with MyLink you wish to swap with. Being a 2014, I'm gonna say target 2LTs as they are 100% going to have a MyLink possibly with back up camera unless you want to target a 2014 Eco which will also 100% have a basic MyLink but back up cam is hit or miss depending on Drivers Convenience is selected or not. Can't remember if the 2014 1LT have the PIDM for BT streaming. If not, now's a good time to grab that too. 

Once you got your Vin with MyLink go to either the parts guy of said dealership or email/phone call GM Parts Direct with that Vin. They can verify the harness vs one of us saying "I'm totally sure that one looks like it should work" they ship it, it doesn't work, you now have to eat shipping it back and eat a hefty restocking fee and start all over again with less money than you stated with.


----------



## mjshealy (Oct 23, 2016)

Ok guys, I apologize for my "attacking" post(s). I used to frequent a lot of forums back in the day, and it bugs me that every time I go to a forum that someone else posted a question to for mods, the only posts in there are "don't do it" and "save your money and do something else". If my post is just full of replies like that, no one will ever post information. I apologize and did not mean to upset any of you, I just saw my post going that way... Being full of unusable opinions that helps no one. I fully intend to make a post on how to do this swap when it is completed. If I can help someone trying to do the same thing I'm trying to do, then it pays off.


----------



## mjshealy (Oct 23, 2016)

Back to the topic, Merc6 I appreciate all of your input. The main issue I'm having now is finding the parts/diagrams. If you go to any gm dealer parts site and look up a 2014 LTZ(guarenteed to have mylink) it shows all 3 radios and both screens, small screen and touch screen. With receivers with nav, without, and without digital audio. Even though some of these parts are out of stock or discontinued, it gives the GM part number so I'm able to find a lot of this stuff elsewhere. However for the harness, it only gives one option, leading me to believe it's the same harness. The Bluetooth functionality, I thought, was in the receiver. What is the PIDM? Btw, the 1LT and 2LT's are mylink optional, the LTZ and the ECO are the ones to look for. I believe all ecos had mylink, but could be wrong. What I really need to find right now is a picture of the rear of the base model receiver to see the harness connection. Also, I found on a 5th gen camaro mods site, that they sell a mylink upgrade system for the cruze to go from mylink to mylink with nav. Factory receiver, only thing it comes with is the receiver, GPS antenna and cable to connect the antenna. I thought there was more to upgrading to the nav then that.


EDIT: I think I know what your talking about. Is the PDIM under the center console?


----------



## mjshealy (Oct 23, 2016)

Also, I noticed you had said the 13, 14, 15 and 16 have different mylinks. That is slightly correct. They have different features, and some software differences but the actual radio hardware is the same. The 17 will not be compatible with our crises at all. That being said, the 13 to 15 mylink radios are the same as far as hardware and harnesses are concerned, and the part numbers I posted in the beginning to the receiver I actually found interchanged 13 to 15. I am trying to look at harnesses now, I'm just lost because I'm only finding one. I have done 15+ years of modifications, swaps, and electronics repair and pcb work, but I am scared to take the dash apart in my 14... Lol. I only want to have to take it all apart once, we all know after removing and installing the dash tends to get noisy.


----------



## mjshealy (Oct 23, 2016)

If someone could get me a service manual or at least schematics for the two different radios that would be awesome, and I could figure this out pretty quickly. But on the Camaro, the nav requires a new antenna, a couple new wires, an additional GPS antenna as well as a GPS controller, so assuming that is similar to the cruze, I will be continuing my mod for just the non nav version.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

mjshealy said:


> If someone could get me a service manual or at least schematics for the two different radios that would be awesome


I've never seen the service manual for the radio itself. The printed Helm manual is about 7-8" high. I understand you can get a short subscription to AllData for cheap - that would be a good idea.

I'd also suggest buying your dealer's parts guy a 6-pack of his favorite brew to check things for you.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

That's why I was saying shoot for the ECO as 13 and beyond is MyLink no mater how you order it. Nav is rare and back up cam is if they picked driver convenience.

*edit* Yes it's for Bluetooth streaming.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

some info from dealer: (don't shoot the messenger  )

if you get a component that belongs to a different model which originally wasn't part of your car's catalog:

I believe there is a chance that you might get it working. Re-programming VIN etc. However, if you take this car to a dealer for servicing and for some reason if they flush your car's program you will lose the custom made attachments. 

This is because, dealer connects your car to a device which is connected to a server somewhere in the World. The server finds the catalog that belongs to your car (from the VIN number of your car). Guess what? the new head unit is not listed in the catalog for your car... That's where the problem starts. 

That's what I have been told. 


I found an alternative option, I believe it is better. Have a look at this topic is you are interested.


----------



## mjshealy (Oct 23, 2016)

Yea, an all data subscription is only by year now, $30 a year. I may do that, waiting on my buddy at the dealership to get me schematics on both radios. Merc6- the only reason I didn't want to look at the ECO models is because they all came with the 8" screen. I'm not sure if that makes a difference, for all I know the receiver and cable are the same, it's just a bigger screen. Didn't want to chance it and be wrong. I've been looking at 14 LTZ PARTS this whole time just in case. I found a pinout of the receiver cable earlier, looks like it is the same plug, but may be missing wires for the mylink. It shows one connector, then in the details for each pin some give different RPO codes if it was for that specific radio. I don't believe the cruze is in my year range though, so I'm waiting for my dealer friend to get me the schematics so I can verify.worst case I'll have to go in my shed and Un-pin a couple wires from a different harness and click them in, then run them where they go.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Guaranteed the harness to the radio and display are different between the various RPO codes, seen it first hand and I have the factory books and have been a electronics tech for 50+ years, they left out every possible wire and connector pin to save money--the cad programs they use allow this to easily happen, where as in the older cars they made one main harness the same and made the changes in the sub harnesses not now--pins and wires will be absent at that non mylink radio car !!

Hey please do post those schematics IF you get them


----------



## mjshealy (Oct 23, 2016)

Here are the radio schematics for the 2014 cruze, maybe someone else can use them as well. One is for the base radio,the other is for mylink.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

mjshealy said:


> Here are the radio schematics for the 2014 cruze, maybe someone else can use them as well. One is for the base radio,the other is for mylink.


Yeah I have those and more, now go and pull your radio and start verifying the wires on the 44pin radio plug--you will see wires are not there listed on the my link radio--been there done that !


----------



## mjshealy (Oct 23, 2016)

that's no problem, I can just add the pins and run the wires. For someone that claims to have all the knowledge, you sure are leaving us in the dark.


----------



## mjshealy (Oct 23, 2016)

After speaking to my friend at the dealer, he has informed me that the harnesses are labeled as discontinued because they only made them on-the-spot when they built the cars. they do not manufacture the harnesses because it cuts out all the overhead of having hundreds of thousands of harnesses laying around. If they find a bad harness at the dealership, they re-pin them and run new wires. so its no different then what im about to do.

BTW, is anyone else having problems typing to make a reply on this site? the last couple days like every third time I type it doesn't enter the letter, have to type real slow and hit most letters 2 or 3 times, its only on this site


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

mjshealy said:


> that's no problem, I can just add the pins and run the wires. For someone that claims to have all the knowledge, you sure are leaving us in the dark.


Some people just can not see the forest through the trees !! good luck and if it were me I'd buy one of the aftermarket solutions---


----------



## mjshealy (Oct 23, 2016)

I am not spending $600 on a half-decent aftermarket radio, plus an extra couple hundred on bypass harnesses, steering wheel control adapters, chime and warning retention etc. just to have all the factory buttons and controls there that will do absolutely NOTHING. yes, I said it. Going aftermarket in this car is HALF-ASSING it. I want the factory mylink system, and by god, im going to get it.

On to the topic:
Apparently, my friend at the dealership can not get the actual pinouts for the radios. Im unsure if they just are not available on GMSI yet, or what is going on. He sent me everything he could get for the radio. No 44 pin plug, no 22 pin(i think) grey plug. I do have an 8 pin plug, which i am assuming is the Blue connector, p/n 20781772. Only 3 active wires... 12v, gnd, and Data. all i need is these pinouts and i can start making magic happen! or if someone is nearby in VA and doesnt mind me dissecting their LTZ or ECO.


----------



## mjshealy (Oct 23, 2016)

I have the pinouts. Forget what I said above, I have what I need as far as pinouts, I just need to look at everything and see what wires I need to run on the 44 pin plug, and how to add in this second 20-pin plug. some actual schematics would do me good here instead of pinouts, ill see what I can do. But for now, I have the schematics I posted above and I have the pinouts to anyone who needs them. I will try to make some sense of these and get some sleep. Is anyone still on board for support, or should I stop posting? lol. I will be trying to order another round of parts/connectors/cables/plugs in the next couple days. And merc, the PDIM will work, but depending on my version it may not do A2DP(audio streaming). Ill be checking the version in the next few days as well.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

mjshealy said:


> I have the pinouts. Forget what I said above, I have what I need as far as pinouts, I just need to look at everything and see what wires I need to run on the 44 pin plug, and how to add in this second 20-pin plug. some actual schematics would do me good here instead of pinouts, ill see what I can do. But for now, I have the schematics I posted above and I have the pinouts to anyone who needs them. I will try to make some sense of these and get some sleep. Is anyone still on board for support, or should I stop posting? lol. I will be trying to order another round of parts/connectors/cables/plugs in the next couple days. And merc, the PDIM will work, but depending on my version it may not do A2DP(audio streaming). Ill be checking the version in the next few days as well.


If you're gonna keep going, keep us posted... Don't just stop posting like the others that have tried this swap.


----------



## mjshealy (Oct 23, 2016)

I know, I am trying not to. I know it looks like I'm posting piddly stuff, but I'm trying to keep the post alive. For A2DP streaming, apparently you need the PDIM hardware and software version DB/DD. You can verify this by playing music through your USB port via a flash drive, and holding the menu button for 5 seconds. I have DB/DF, which I'm assuming is a later version and should be fine, but since I have the base radio incapable of playing Bluetooth audio, I will only be able to find out when I do the swap. My radio is only capable of Bluetooth hands free calling.


----------



## mjshealy (Oct 23, 2016)

On a second note, I have had some unexpected expenses come up and will be delayed on my next round of ordering parts.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

mjshealy said:


> I know, I am trying not to. I know it looks like I'm posting piddly stuff, but I'm trying to keep the post alive. For A2DP streaming, apparently you need the PDIM hardware and software version DB/DD. You can verify this by playing music through your USB port via a flash drive, and holding the menu button for 5 seconds. I have DB/DF, which I'm assuming is a later version and should be fine, but since I have the base radio incapable of playing Bluetooth audio, I will only be able to find out when I do the swap. My radio is only capable of Bluetooth hands free calling.


If you want to do a PDIM swap, there is a thread that has an excellent DIY...

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...bluetooth-a2dp-bluetooth-audio-streaming.html


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just what I was afraid of - another dead thread:stoner:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Just what I was afraid of - another dead thread:stoner:


Yep, Seems like the process gets closer and closer each time tho. Best bet is DO NOT BUY ANYTHING until you find a full thread with resolution.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Shocking to see that "unexpected expenses" is what stopped this thread, considering he touted having free dealer labor, and how getting used parts was SO much cheaper than $1000. LOL


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Shocking to see that "unexpected expenses" is what stopped this thread, considering he touted having free dealer labor, and how getting used parts was SO much cheaper than $1000. LOL


From the looks of all these threads, harness is the minor/major hangup.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

The price of the harness is a major headache. Aside from that issue though, the upgrade project has indeed been successful

just waiting to hear from dhpnet on their harness idea before putting together a finalized DIY guide, complete with recommended part numbers, sources, etc.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

StLouisCPhT said:


> The price of the harness is a major headache. Aside from that issue though, the upgrade project has indeed been successful
> 
> just waiting to hear from dhpnet on their harness idea before putting together a finalized DIY guide, complete with recommended part numbers, sources, etc.


Any update on your DIY? My 14lt is dying for a MyLink...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

BlakeCary said:


> Any update on your DIY? My 14lt is dying for a MyLink...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


To be honest, I lost interest in doing the DIY.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

StLouisCPhT said:


> To be honest, I lost interest in doing the DIY.


Shame, I've been following the other MyLink upgrade thread but that has spun off the original Thread Description that it's basically useless for me, also that's for a 2011. Guess I'll just buy the stuff and give it a go. Not how I'd prefer to tackle it but no one (with 2014) seems to ever finish the project and post it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Actually, it is still on topic, mostly. We kind of branched off a bit when Occam asked about installing a navigation model, but still the same discussion. As for the year, it covers all Cruzes 2011-2015 and Cruze Limited 2016 with the basic 4" screen. The 2011-12 is out of date because the thread was originally started in 2013... and 2013+ is not usually thought of as having the smaller screen.

2013 & up with Mylink already installed would be a plug and play swap of silverbox unit with only needing to do the VIN clear on the new unit.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

So its been confirmed that every 2011-2015 Cruze's had the same wire harness's 1)MyLink 2)non-MyLink? Same part number and same everything through production?


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Mylinks use 1 wiring harness type and non-Mylinks use another.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I don't think we've uncovered any evidence that the wiring harnesses changed during the 1st Gen run for the same kind of unit.

MyLink/MyLink with Nav is quite different from the base radio. That upgrade will be what requires the most changes.

Nav and MyLink are quite similar. I think the main difference is the added GPS antenna.

Premium and non-premium wiring are only different as far as the external amp. As long as you're not changing that, I don't think that's an issue.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

So this still applies to what I would need then. 

"Modalita"
Parts you will need:
Silver Box(Receiver): 22965237
Bezel: 95216932
Display Info Display: 22851302
You will need a harness kit from MVI- that will set you back $249. They are also going to include the twimax and the other required USB Cable.

Plus your VIN being written.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

BlakeCary said:


> So this still applies to what I would need then.
> 
> "Modalita"
> Parts you will need:
> ...


Updated DIY Guide with recommended silver box part numbers link


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> The price of the harness is a major headache. Aside from that issue though, the upgrade project has indeed been successful
> 
> just waiting to hear from dhpnet on their harness idea before putting together a finalized DIY guide, complete with recommended part numbers, sources, etc.


My DIY harness is mostly complete. I have hooked it up and tested it and it works great. I had one minor problem with the pins for the voice recognition wires that go to the OnStar module. I am waiting for new pins to arrive to test that connection. This weekend I am going to test out the camera connection. So far I have spent about $140, but that includes buying extra pins, terminals, connectors, etc. to test things out. That also includes the Twinax and GM USB cables. I will post my results as soon as I get it all complete. 

Here is what it looked like last weekend.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

dhpnet said:


> My DIY harness is mostly complete. I have hooked it up and tested it and it works great. I had one minor problem with the pins for the voice recognition wires that go to the OnStar module. I am waiting for new pins to arrive to test that connection. This weekend I am going to test out the camera connection. So far I have spent about $140, but that includes buying extra pins, terminals, connectors, etc. to test things out. That also includes the Twinax and GM USB cables. I will post my results as soon as I get it all complete.
> 
> Here is what it looked like last weekend.
> 
> View attachment 224458


Definitely better organized than MVI's harness. How well will that 44 pin block fit back behind the radio? I assume you will need to push the original harness back behind the support moulding.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Definitely better organized than MVI's harness. How well will that 44 pin block fit back behind the radio? I assume you will need to push the original harness back behind the support moulding.


I haven't fully assembled everything yet. I only tested it out in front of the center console. It will be tight, but it should fit. It's the same type of connector used in the PAC Line Out Converter that many people are using on this forum.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

dhpnet said:


> I haven't fully assembled everything yet. I only tested it out in front of the center console. It will be tight, but it should fit. It's the same type of connector used in the PAC Line Out Converter that many people are using on this forum.


Did you make it universal for both nav and non nav mylinks? I remember we were talking about the speed sensor wire that is needed for proper speed display on maps.


----------



## Occams_Razor (Dec 9, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> I don't think we've uncovered any evidence that the wiring harnesses changed during the 1st Gen run for the same kind of unit.
> 
> 
> Nav and MyLink are quite similar. I think the main difference is the added GPS antenna.


Correct. *MyLink* Nav and MyLink use the same wiring harness and upgrading to the MyLink Nav from a standard MyLink just needs a FARKA connector GPS antenna.


----------

